# Carry to local gun show question



## RandyPenn88 (Jan 30, 2015)

Just bought a Beretta PX4 Storm compact and have a local gun show going on in Birmingham tomorrow and Sunday. My question is , since i have not gotten my ccl yet, is there a legal way for me to carry i to the show in order to try out a holster for it? No intentions of carrying ammo with it to the show as a byline.
Any help with this is appreciated


----------



## Chance (Dec 9, 2015)

Every state is different. That said, unload the gun, put in a locked case that contains no ammo, carry the locked case into the gun show, at which point they are going to want to to unlock it so they can make sure it is unloaded - they may strap it open - and take it to the tables where the holsters are. If it is strapped the dealer can cut the strap and replace it after you have tried his/her holsters. This should work in all but a few states of which Alabama is not one.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I echo most of Chance's information. There is, however, some confusion concerning Open Carry in AL. It seems from some interpretation of Alabama State Law it is legal to Open Carry, but it is illegal to carry a loaded weapon in your vehicle, or concealed on your person, without a permit.

In all likelihood, your best source of information, short of employing an attorney, would be to check with BamaCarry Inc.. for any specific questions you may have.

Are the gun shows still being held at BJCC? I have been living away from Bama for almost 15 years, and have not really kept up with what is going on in my own home state. I do remember, however, there was no problem bringing an unloaded handgun to the gun shows, that we actually checked our ammunition and magazines at the door, and retrieved them upon departure.

At the gun shows in GA, guns are checked at the door, the actions are zip-tied, as Chance mentioned, and live ammunition is not permitted into the show. All the holster booths, in fact most booths, have a supply of zip-ties in case you need to untie your gun to try holsters, or to get gun appraised for trade-in, and then re-tied.

Good luck to you in your holster search.


----------

